# has anyone tried Wen Hair Care by Chaz Dean?



## rnsmelody (Jan 19, 2008)

has anyone tried the Wen hair care from Chaz Dean? it's suppose to be a new way of cleaning your hair without shampooing. you just add the cleansing conditioner to you hair once you get in the shower and leave it in through out the shower, then rinse before you get out. it also saves you time and it wont strip your hair of natural oils  because it doesn't use soap, or lather. pls post your reviews if you have tried it i need feedback... I'm tempted to get it there is a lot of good reviews on amazon.com

WEN by Chaz Dean

Amazon.com: WEN Sweet Almond Mint Cleansing Conditioner: Health & Personal Care


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 20, 2008)

A client at my salon uses it. She absolutely loves it, said she went out and bought the whole line and that it works great for her. She has long thick hair.

I have never used it, but I have used no-poo before (cleansing conditioners). You have to get used to it.


----------

